# ppp for broken microsoft



## halplus (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi:

I am trying to conect a FreeBSD box to my ISP. the thing reports 0x81 as Auth protocol. Problem is Windows retries authentication while FreeBSD simply hangs the line the first time. That brings that Windows can survive in the broken evironment while FreeBSD can't. Please give hint on how I can add something to make it retry 4 times before giving up so it can connect.

thanks in advance


----------



## SirDice (Nov 25, 2009)

Please post your config and any ppp log. Then we can see what's going on and where things might go wrong.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 25, 2009)

You may be able to find a ppp.conf online which
has your ISP name in it.  It took me two weeks to
setup ppp in freebsd initially (same as in windows)
(each approximate) and the following line may help

```
set log local Phase Chat Connect LCP IPCP CCP CBCP tun command
```
(all one line)
ALTHOUGH one or more words there may *break* the
attempts actually depending upon what the ISP 
uses/wants. ("local log" means you can see what
happens without having to read a file)... Those
parameters *might* be for the pre-internet
isp's, some of them, and disadvantageous for
modern ones, breaking connection attempts...
..........
also "tun" might not be the correct term... (vague
idea) depending upon the connection type (nic or modem
or usb modem...)


----------



## halplus (Nov 25, 2009)

I know exactly what is happening. No need to publish log or send configuration or make heavy logs. The ISP does this when i try to authenticate with a windows OS:

I:  PasswordX
ISP: Access Denied
I:  PasswordX
ISP: Access Denied
I:  PasswordX
ISP: Access Denied
I:  PasswordX
ISP: Access Granted

PasswordX is same password all the time.

This is a stinking software built to ban non-windows to get away (not be able to connect maybe) but if i can command ppp to retry authentication several times before giving up then i can get FreeBSD to connect. That's all I need, configure ppp in /etc/ppp/ppp.conf to not give up on first authentication failure but try several times. (I hope i won't end up modifing ppp sources to get that)


----------



## halplus (Apr 9, 2011)

Now some time later I can confirm that this is the behavior of windows 2003 since I know the server software. I have being at that server and is simply windows default RAS software. No X software no. Windows is doing this. Evil piece of thing of OS. Why? Why do they do such bullshit to ban users from connecting to windows 2003 servers using another Operating system? All they are doing is telling the world how evil they are. Losing respect. They do not even care how much people are losing precious time and effort so they can have more money. Configuration didn't fix that. And FreeBSD dial daemon is pure spaghetti as I remember. I took a look once! I am not going to fix it as I have a load of work and I cannot take the time to do it. But I want to say it in here so that anybody out there having the very same problem can know about it and do something about it if they can. My two cents to give a hand! I wish I could do more! Remember three times access denied and the fourth time evilware opens the door. I verified that with a sniffer once!


----------

